# Everyone, meet Fabio!



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Faaaaaaaabssssssss!

Gawd but he's gorgeous! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!! Definitely lives up to his name.

So glad you are finally able to find the one horse that will help you heal. I cried when I read about Lacey.

Many happy years and trails to you both!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

He does look more purebred than crossbred, doesn't he? Gorgeous animal.

I think you couldn't have gotten a better second horse - at the same time, he is both different than Lacey and the same. I am really happy for you. 

Feel free to put up more photos.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

FABIOOOOOO.

What a lucky, lucky boy to end up with you. He sure is a stunner and I can already tell he's gonna have lots of 'tude! LOL


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Very Handsome :wink:

.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Awww I didn't know that Lacey passed  But Fabio is lovely! And I love his name!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!! And his name fits him so well. He is one good lookin' horse, and he knows it! I can't wait to read about all your adventures with him


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

What a looker! So excited for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's lovely - and I know exactly what you mean by the fact that he will never be Lacey - but he'll help you to learn how to live without her even though she'll be your heart forever


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful horse! Congratulations!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is gorgeous and Fabio sure suits him!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Super!  Happy riding, trick training, photographing, writing and hanging out to you! If there is anything about him that's not 100% Arabian, I sure can't see it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is stunning, I hope he heals your heart and then builds his own place in it as well


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay!! He is fabiolicious!!!! I'm so happy you have wound up with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

A little acrostic for you! ;-)

*F*abulous
*A*lert
*B*oisterous
*I*mpish
*O*gleworthy

...what's your version?

PS:

*L*oved
*A*mazing
*C*uddly
*E*legiac
*Y*ours


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks you guys!!

It's truly funny how much he reminds me of Lacey...but then doesn't. Their ways of approaching the world [caution quickly turning to "I OWN THIS TOWN"] are very similar, but it's clear how much experience Lacey had with the world. Fabs is still, very clearly, learning about everything. 
The other thing is that Lacey would "pretend" that she was indifferent to me even though we both knew we had a deep bond, but Fabs has no qualms about showing that I'm his person even though we have like 2% the bond Lacey and I did. 

And it's so funny - when worked with him at the therapy place, his ears were always half pinned and he was just kind of a grumpy-seeming dude. He would "pretend" bite and pin his ears just to see how much he could scare people and make them back off. 
...I spent an hour with him after he got here, then when back to check on him for 15 minutes a bit ago, and I haven't seem him look grumpy once.

Maybe he knows he's home. :hug:

I'm excited for the experiences we'll have together over the next forever!! He's pretty green undersaddle so that's our first project. But I'm looking forward to it! I love finishing horses and I get to finish my horse, my way=perfecttttt.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks so happy! 

Fate? Yes I do believe so. Lacey had her hooves in on this wonderful idea. She is up in Heaven prancing around ecstatically at her match-making.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations on your forever horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

congratulations! he is very pretty and seemed to adjust nicely. can't wait to hear all about your adventures.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He IS Fabulous! I don't see anything other than Arab in him either. I'm sure you'll have many adventures w/him.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

prepare yourself for some FUN!!!
He's gorgeous, can't wait for more pics and stories about the journey


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope everything works out with him. He sure is a looker. Great photos.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow he is stunning. Isn't it amazing that such a stunning horse couldn't find a person that just latched onto him and wouldn't let him go? It's like he was destined for you!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats! What a stud muffin he is. If I do say so myself, Fabio is the perfect name for him.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

We're grateful for all your compliments, guys!! 

I'm really excited to start working with him.
My mom met him last night and she is smittttten. 
She's not a horse person, or anything and he's at least a hand taller than Lacey was, so she was a little intimidated. 
But she told me later that, even though she was intimidated, he never touched her once. He stayed close to her, but gave her her space. She was able to pet him, but he didn't maul her for attention.

That's actually something funny about him, for me - due to Lacey's vision issues, I'm used to having a horse gently brushing me pretty much all the time...but Fabs respects [and can see!] personal boundaries. It's so different, but kinda nice!
I do miss Lacey's touches, but I'm thankful Fabs is naturally respectful of boundaries!!


Tomorrow he's getting a bath.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

His name fits goodness he's a looker!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!! He's sexy and he knows it. rofl


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> The other thing is that Lacey would "pretend" that she was indifferent to me even though we both knew we had a deep bond, but Fabs has no qualms about showing that I'm his person even though we have like 2% the bond Lacey and I did.
> 
> And it's so funny - when worked with him at the therapy place, his ears were always half pinned and he was just kind of a grumpy-seeming dude. He would "pretend" bite and pin his ears just to see how much he could scare people and make them back off.
> ...I spent an hour with him after he got here, then when back to check on him for 15 minutes a bit ago, and I haven't seem him look grumpy once.
> ...


I didn't catch that Lacey had passed..  So sorry to hear that. I loved seeing pics and stories about her!
I just wanted to comment that your description of you and Lacey hits spot on what I feel like it is with my mare. I have only had her a couple of years, but she very much prefers me, but doesn't want it to go to my head evidently. Having read all you shared about Lacey, I like thinking that my mare is similar in that regard, since I thought Lacey was pretty darn cool! 

And very nice that he knows he is yours and is home.  He and you were meant to be.  Have fun with him, and I love his name!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm over-the-top happy for you, Wallaby!! I know the day will come when I'll lose my heart-horse, and have the strength as you to not feel guilty when a horse needing a loving forever home comes along. Heck, what am I saying? I've given a forever home to 2 sweet Morgans to be with Star already!.... Aside from his beauty, I can clearly tell you are being wise and observant with him. _He's a very_ _lucky boy to have you as his forever owner_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

This must be the nicest, happiest thread I've read today. So happy for you, Wallaby!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I loved the story about him coming off the truck, knowing he was safe. He definitely looks like he knows he's "home." So happy for you and can't wait to keep following the story!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

WOW. He is gorgeous.  

Def an arabian. ;-)


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful horse, beautiful pictures, beautiful story :clap: Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about Lacey! I had no idea, was just wondering why you werent posting any photos  I feel awful that Im not finding out til now...hugs to you! But Fabio, oh my! He is stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the condolences about Lacey!
It was hard, still is hard, to have her gone.
However - the longer she's been gone, the more I've realized just how much she taught me and how I needed to "move up," as it were. i think she saw it the same way. Her passing was just so so sudden and it came just 2 weeks after we cantered bareback and bridleless for the first time. [I had been scared to canter bareback for our entire time together -I've been scared of cantering as a general rule, except on Lacey-, and we just happened to be having our second bridleless ride ever...and then we just happened to canter! AND I got it all on tape!!]
Along with that, there were a few other HUGE [for me] firsts that happened right before she went...the only way I can make sense of it is that she felt she had taught me everything she could, so she decided to go teach some kids in Heaven how to ride. She didn't fight leaving at all and I have no doubt in my mind that she was satisfied with how she had trained me.

It certainly doesn't make it any easier, by any stretch of the imagination, but, I'm 99% sure, she knew it was time for me to "grow up" horse-wise. So she let me go - kicked me out of the nest! :lol: Sassy to the end! That was my girl. 

And Fabio is _certainly_ a step up!!

I wasn't sure about ever getting back into horses after she passed, but I think she, somehow, had a hand in choosing Fabs for me and making this happen. Otherwise I don't even get it.
I mean, he's legitimately like a Barbie Horse out in my pasture. Like I feel like I have a Rolls-Royce of horses, or something. :rofl:

I'd love to try doing some endurance, or something along those lines, with him at some point. The by has endurance and his gaits are so NICE! Plus he has a wonderful personality. Of course, you KNOW if he doesn't like you....but he likes me!! :rofl:

For now though, he just needs to get solid undersaddle.


----------



## Magrathea (May 24, 2014)

wow, he's fantastic!!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about Lacey. But congratulations on your new STUNNING boy .


----------



## Zoom (Apr 1, 2014)

Pretty!!!! And yes, he is even gorgeous in that picture with grass hanging from his mouth LOL...


----------

